# Bicycles displayed at Auto parts store.



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 16, 2017)

Buddy of mine went to the grand opening a while back at Reebies auto parts in Chico Ca.  And said I should check it out so I thought I'd share... Pic Heavey


----------



## bricycle (Nov 16, 2017)

One of our own?


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 16, 2017)

I am guessing that the guy that owns the store is a collector.  And now he gets to write off his collection.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 16, 2017)

bricycle said:


> One of our own?




Not sure if he is a member here ? I would imagin some one would recognize one of the bikes if he were ? But you never kno?


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2017)

Some nice stuff! Always nice to see bike displayed in public like this.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 16, 2017)

Some heavy hitters in there.have to stop in next time I'm that way.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2017)

Way cool!
There was a BF Goodrich dealer here in Costa Mesa, Ca. That always kept a really nice line up of BFG bicycles on the showroom floor.
It was a sad day when he closed the shop and it became a Mieneke muffler shop.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 16, 2017)

Dang nice bikes...money talks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for posting the pics.!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 16, 2017)

NICE DISPLAY OF BIKES.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 16, 2017)

Didnt really stay and check them out for very long , im glad its only a 20 min. Drive from my place .


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 17, 2017)

I was wondering where that Super Streamline went? Had heard it was for sale a couple of years ago then it disappeared. V/r Shawn


----------



## mazdaflyer (Nov 17, 2017)

I looked at the photos a second time. The display mounting looks somewhat iffy. Deformed tires and scuffed rims as a result? Some appear to already be leaning. Must be a better way...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 17, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I was wondering where that Super Streamline went? Had heard it was for sale a couple of years ago then it disappeared. V/r Shawn




Interesting,  did you see it for sale here ?


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 17, 2017)

$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 18, 2017)

That's a sharp display of bicycles.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Interesting,  did you see it for sale here ?




No I did not. A whole lot of stuff trades hands that is never posted anywhere. V/r Shawn


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> No I did not. A whole lot of stuff trades hands that is never posted anywhere. V/r Shawn




Yes that is obviously true , just wondered where you might have recognized it from ?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 18, 2017)

I'd be sweating if those were mine, getting all smeared with fingerprints, valve caps stolen, scratched, etc. Of course, I don't own anything nice, so no worries!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 23, 2017)

Seemed like they were up high enough that people wouldn't bother them...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 6, 2019)

What an awesome collection!  Especially like the Arrow!!  Does the parts store owner own all the bikes, gokarts, etc.?

TIM Newmeyer


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 6, 2019)

blasterracing said:


> What an awesome collection!  Especially like the Arrow!!  Does the parts store owner own all the bikes, gokarts, etc.?
> 
> TIM Newmeyer




Did you see my post in The Lounge with his collection of mini bikes,  go carts and more bikes ?


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 6, 2019)

Super!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 10, 2019)

bikecrazy said:


> Super!





A collection to be admired,  right!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 10, 2019)

Very Nice !   Our Auto parts stores are BORING.....................but, the people are nice.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 10, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Very Nice !   Our Auto parts stores are BORING.....................but, the people are nice.




Made me just want hang around all day


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 1, 2019)

Revisited on


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 2, 2019)

WOW nice bikes!
Why no good pic of the Woman's Black Phantom!!!  in the back ground???


----------



## HARPO (Mar 2, 2019)

mazdaflyer said:


> I looked at the photos a second time. The display mounting looks somewhat iffy. Deformed tires and scuffed rims as a result? Some appear to already be leaning. Must be a better way...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




_I was thinking the same thing. _

Also, you know that at some point someone will want to touch one of them a little to hard, and possibly have it fall over...yet still attached. I don't know...


----------



## Sven (Mar 2, 2019)

Very kool iindeed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Puruconm (Mar 2, 2019)

NICE AUTO PARTS:eek:


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 5, 2019)

Puruconm said:


> NICE AUTO PARTS:eek:





Sorry I didn't get any pics of the auto parts


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 17, 2020)

Revisited


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 17, 2020)

THANKS FOR SHARING THE PICS.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 18, 2020)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Revisited



No new pictures? It's only 20 minutes from your house!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 18, 2020)

Oilit said:


> No new pictures? It's only 20 minutes from your house!





Funny thing , I haven't been back since then


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 5, 2021)

Bumped for recollection


----------

